# Help, i want to move to Spain but need advice please



## Chris_McNeill (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Chris, i am 20 years old and am looking for a new start. I am living in England but would like to move to Spain for a few years at least.

I am a people person and love being around people all the time but don't mind putting in long hours and hard work. I have been working in Advertising and now conference sales and have been a salesman for nearly 3 years now.

I am really looking to rent somewhere and possibly rent a bar or something similar, i do not have much savings to buy a business, but i could save a few thousand to get myself started.

I am 20 years old and would love to get away and make a new start and enjoy something different for a few years and then see where i end up.

Is there any way i can go about this? does anybody ahve any suggestions that i may be able to hear?

Many thanks for reading this,

Chris


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Chris ... I'm trying to think of a way to say this without denting your refreshing youthful enthusiasm.

But it's difficult

Firstly, dont ruin your future by coming here and opening a bar. It might sound like a dream, but it could end up like being in Hades! Times are tough over here, and so many Britas have come here to do the same and failed. If you do it you will have to offer something totally different that will attract ex pats and Spanish alike. Then the hours .,. you'll never stop!

A few thousand might last you a month or so, but we usually recommend people come here with at least 6 months or even ideally 12 months support money. If you're looking to start a business you will need even more

If you choose to work, then bear in mind unemployment is higher than in the UK and for 300 jobs in IKEA Jerez recently it seems 50,000 people applied. You will need to speak Spanish to have a good chance of a job, or take a commission only sales job if you can find one

Sorry if that dents your plans, but at such an early age I would hate to see you jump out of the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why dont you come over for a fact finding holiday first of all!! Then you can look around at areas you think you may like and see whats what? Bars in general are in bad shape over here, so I'm sure you'd have no trouble renting one, but I suspect your rent would exceed any profits, so bare that in mind. Maybe see what jobs are available in Bars for a start?? But come and have a look around before making any life changing decisions

Jo xxx


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Bar work and other tourist industry work is really scarce at the moment. It always is at this time of year. This year is worse though. There are jobs in clubs and bars and other tourist attractions during the summer so if you wanted to play it safe then come down then. Be open to other ideas about what kind of business you want to get into down here. Many people come down here to do one thing such as open a bar or DJ'ing etc but then they fall into something else and sometimes make a success of it. You might find enough work just for the summer season and then have to go back home for the winter (and save up again) and come back again the next season like many people do or maybe you will find enough work to keep you going all year round. 
Good luck in whatever you do.


----------

